#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  У кого права на словарь Рериха?

## Andrei Besedin

Кто знает, кому принадлежат авторские и смежные права на знаменитый тибетско-русский словарь Рериха? 
У кого есть координаты праводержателей?
А то один мой новый знакомый кажется серьёзно хочет переиздать эту книгу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Может, у ИВРАНа? Юрий Николаевич ведь там работал те пару лет, что прожил в СССР.

----------


## Aleksey L.

интересно вот ... человек работал-работал ) а затем вся работа где-то оседает и пылится бесполезно. ничего не встречал дельного из работ Юрия Рериха, будто бы ничего и не было переведено, издано ... а в инете ходят пару кратеньких публикаций. бред какой-то. Архивы осели в архивах. 
А вот интересно, наверняка среди всего добра нашлись бы ценные материалы.

----------


## Alexs

Ужж 
... ничего не встречал дельного из работ Юрия Рериха, будто бы ничего и не было переведено...

прошу прощения, но по моему было издано не менее пяти книг Юрия Рериха, не говоря уже о его переводе фундаментального труда Го-лоцавы - Синей летописи,что является большым вкладом в развитии буддизма в России. Так что не согласен в корне, что "бред какой-то".  Возможно просто в сеть выкладывали не всё изданное... :-)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кто знает, кому принадлежат авторские и смежные права на знаменитый тибетско-русский словарь Рериха? 
> У кого есть координаты праводержателей?
> А то один мой новый знакомый кажется серьёзно хочет переиздать эту книгу.


Есть ли смысл переиздавать этот словарь? В нем сравнительно немало ошибок (это во-первых). он является свободным переводом словаря Даса (это во-вторых). В следующем году скорее всего через институт востоковедения или РФФИ может начаться распространение его электронной версии.

----------


## Аминадав

Мечтаю о тибетском словаре для Лингво.
http://lingvoda.ru/dictionaries/create.asp

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Словарь Нитартхи есть в текстовом формате.
Несложными манипуляциями его можно отформатировать преобразить в словарь для Лингво.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Есть ли смысл переиздавать этот словарь? В нем сравнительно немало ошибок (это во-первых). он является свободным переводом словаря Даса (это во-вторых). В следующем году скорее всего через институт востоковедения или РФФИ может начаться распространение его электронной версии.


Ну, в таком случае, конечно, лучше средства направить на издание чего-то другого.
Будем ждать электронную версию.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мечтаю о тибетском словаре для Лингво.
> http://lingvoda.ru/dictionaries/create.asp


В своем предыдущем письме, я уже говорил о некоторых вщах, связанных со соварем Рериха (а точнее - Парфионовича, поскольку  Рерих над словарем практиески не работал).

Теперь по поводу Лингво. Может быть так и произойдет, но формат Лингво не будет основным. не слишком сильно удовлетворяет поисковая система, которая там присутствует. Далее, словарь Рериха, если говорить о нем, включает вставки на санскрите, которые также надо как-то нормально отображать. Есть и еще один не самый приятный факт. Это не словарь ли Моньера-Вильямса лежит как словарь санскрита? Если так, то санскритологи частенько говорят о некачственном исполнении данного словаря. Поскольку на западе была выложена в инет только сырая версия с некоторыми несуразностяи в тексте. А здесь ее повторили. 
То есть этот вопрос может относится и к качеству работ.
Но два основных вопроса Лингво решить вроде не может - не слишком удобная система поиска и некоторые вопросы относительно отображения нескольких шрифтов сразу, причем шрифтов разных.

Конечно, если это проблемы решаемые, то можно было бы и обсудить. Ежели нет, то придется ждать результатов работы от Инстиута Востоковедения и РФФИ. Они эту работу прописали как грант, словарь Рериха является частью которого, но не самой основной.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну, в таком случае, конечно, лучше средства направить на издание чего-то другого.
> Будем ждать электронную версию.


Сейчас словарь Рериха уже набран и проходит стадию устранения ошибок набора. Потом будет короткий словарь Шмидта. А основная работа по словарям будет вестись еще два-три года. Ссылку на проект сказать сейчас не могу, поскольку не помню. Если хочешь подробнее, можно в чат или на ICQ (229-157-178).

----------


## pnkv

> Мечтаю о тибетском словаре для Лингво.
> http://lingvoda.ru/dictionaries/create.asp


мечтать не вредно, как насчет того, чтобы руками что-то сделать? 

Учитывая, что Рериха делают (хотя еще вопрос на каких условиях его будут распространять   :Big Grin:  ), можно для начала сделать индекс для Лингво к трехтомнику тибетско-тибетского словаря, изданного в Китае, который сейчас сканируется и будет выложен на форуме "Восточного полушария". 

Подробности:
http://polusharie.com/index.php/board,75.0.html

----------


## Аминадав

> как насчет того, чтобы руками что-то сделать?


Это - увы -(



> http://polusharie.com/index.php/board,75.0.html


Я недавно зарегистрировался там под ником dae. А Вы, наверное, Олег?

Администраторы, не стоит ли перенести эту тему в форум о тибетском языке?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> мечтать не вредно, как насчет того, чтобы руками что-то сделать? 
> 
> Учитывая, что Рериха делают (хотя еще вопрос на каких условиях его будут распространять   ), можно для начала сделать индекс для Лингво к трехтомнику тибетско-тибетского словаря, изданного в Китае, который сейчас сканируется и будет выложен на форуме "Восточного полушария". 
> 
> Подробности:
> http://polusharie.com/index.php/board,75.0.html


Оригинал, блин. Этот словарь в электронном виде уже есть. И вполне пригоден для работы. То есть сканировать его - это тоже, что ты хотел сделать со словарем Рериха...

----------


## pnkv

> Оригинал, блин. Этот словарь в электронном виде уже есть. И вполне пригоден для работы. То есть сканировать его - это тоже, что ты хотел сделать со словарем Рериха...


Если выложен в сеть, то дайте ссылку. 

А если он в одном экземпляре, как электронный Рерих и вы опять хотите, что бы вас умоляли его выложить, так мне проще по второму разу его отсканировать.   :Big Grin:

----------


## pnkv

> Это - увы -(


В каком смысле - увы? Вы готовы только на абстрактные спекуляции?   :Big Grin:  





> Я недавно зарегистрировался там под ником dae. А Вы, наверное, Олег?


угу.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если выложен в сеть, то дайте ссылку. 
> 
> А если он в одном экземпляре, как электронный Рерих и вы опять хотите, что бы вас умоляли его выложить, так мне проще по второму разу его отсканировать.


Он распространялся вместе с дискои литературы из Кангьюра и Тенгьюра.
Так что ссылку дать не могу, поскольку в инете это добро не выложено.

Это раз, а второе - насчет "умолять". Опять с вашей стороны начинает попахивать хамством. Похоже у вас проблмы с этикой. 
Кстати, а к Андросову и издателству обращались за разрешением выкладывать в инет его книгу?  Автор-то жив пока.

----------


## Аминадав

> В каком смысле - увы? Вы готовы только на абстрактные спекуляции?


Ну, наверное, личную мотивацию, способности, действия лучше обсуждать через ПС. Если это Вам интересно, маякните там, и я отвечу.

----------


## pnkv

> Он распространялся вместе с дискои литературы из Кангьюра и Тенгьюра.


Только для достигших второй стадии просветления, которые, разумеется, не обременяют свое просветленное сознание заботой о существах второго сорта, погрязших в сансаре бытия?   :Big Grin:  





> Так что ссылку дать не могу, поскольку в инете это добро не выложено.


Ясен пень, не царское это дело в сеть файлы выкладывать.    :Stick Out Tongue:  




> Автор-то жив пока.


Типун вам на язык. К вашему сведению, авторское право действует еще 70 лет после смерти правообладателя, переходя к его родственникам. 

Что касается выкладывания в интернете книг в электронной форме без согласия автора, то, думаю, что у большинства авторов к этому претензий нет. По следующим причинам:

1.	Никто не будет сканировать книги, которые ему не интересны. Следовательно, появление книг в сети – хороший показатель того, что автор и его книги имеют успех у читающей публики. 
2.	Андросов автор специфический. Знают его только в узких кругах. Поэтому после появления его книг в интернете круг его читателей расширяется. Последствия: 

- интерес к его остальным книгам, 
- возрастание объема продаж бумажных изданий, 
- для книгоиздателей он становится знаковой фигурой по литературе, посвященной буддизму, что стимулирует как переиздание уже выпущенных книг, так и издание новых его работ.   :Cool:

----------


## pnkv

> Ну, наверное, личную мотивацию, способности, действия лучше обсуждать через ПС. Если это Вам интересно, маякните там, и я отвечу.


Я не раздаю индульгенций   
:d

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Только для достигших второй стадии просветления, которые, разумеется, не обременяют свое просветленное сознание заботой о существах второго сорта, погрязших в сансаре бытия?


Если Вы таким себя считаете - флаг вам в руки... А с другой стороны, если бы у Вас было желание, может и сами нашли бы. Многие мои знакомые эти диски поимели. Условием же была просто небольая настойчивость в поисках материалов.




> Ясен пень, не царское это дело в сеть файлы выкладывать.


Об этике уже упоминалось.




> Типун вам на язык. К вашему сведению, авторское право действует еще 70 лет после смерти правообладателя, переходя к его родственникам.


Это смотря как обстряпано дело с здательством. Не показывайте свою полную неосведомленность.




> Что касается выкладывания в интернете книг в электронной форме без согласия автора, то, думаю, что у большинства авторов к этому претензий нет. По следующим причинам:
> 1.	Никто не будет сканировать книги, которые ему не интересны. Следовательно, появление книг в сети – хороший показатель того, что автор и его книги имеют успех у читающей публики.


Не факт.  В инете очень много хлама, не заслуживающего внимания.




> 2.	Андросов автор специфический. Знают его только в узких кругах. Поэтому после появления его книг в интернете круг его читателей расширяется. Последствия:


Если узкие круги - это несколько буддийских центров в Москве. Много людей в разных городах. А также зарубежье (ближнее и даьнее), то да - автор специфический и известный в узких кругах. Не судите по себе. Если вы мало чего находили, это не означает, что и дргих постигла таже участь.




> - интерес к его остальным книгам, 
> - возрастание объема продаж бумажных изданий, 
> - для книгоиздателей он становится знаковой фигурой по литературе, посвященной буддизму, что стимулирует как переиздание уже выпущенных книг, так и издание новых его работ.


[/QUOTE]

Для книгоиздателей он и так уже достаточно весомая фигура в начной литературе.  Да и в литературе, относящейся к буддизму. Тем более что уже сейчас идет подготовка в изданию еще одной книги и серии статей. Скучно, хоть бы что новое сказали. Передал бы вам шубу с царского плеча, да вот нету ея.

----------


## pnkv

> Многие мои знакомые эти диски поимели.


Ну и что с того? Ни один из них не озаботился сделать словарь доступным. Как поступили со сканами словаря Рериха. О распознанном Рерих я уж лучше помолчу.   :Big Grin:  





> Это смотря как обстряпано дело с здательством. Не показывайте свою полную неосведомленность.


А что, издательства у нас отличаются редким альтруизмом?   :Big Grin:  

Какая разница к кому переходит правообладание, к  родственникам или издательствам. Например, для работ китаиста Алексеева (который умер аж в 1951 году) при старом законодательстве, когда планка была установлена в 50 лет, срок действия копирайта истекал к 2006 году (50 лет + 4 военных года). А теперь года копирайт продлили до 70 лет, считайте сами, когда его работы станут официально доступны в сети. И станут ли они доступны вообще. Ведь ничто не мешает потом поднят эту планку и до 100 лет.






> В инете очень много хлама, не заслуживающего внимания.



Это не важно. Тот, кто это выкладывал, брал этот хлам не с халявного диска, а ручками работал и личное время тратил.    :Big Grin:  





> Если узкие круги - это несколько буддийских центров в Москве. Много людей в разных городах.


А что, это можно считать широкими кругами?   :Big Grin:  




> Не судите по себе. Если вы мало чего находили, это не означает, что и дргих постигла таже участь.


Хамите, парниша. Вы уж или интеллигента из себя лепите, или не учите меня хорошим манерам.   :Big Grin:  





> Скучно, хоть бы что новое сказали.


Да изысками творческой мысли на этом форуме вы тоже не блещете. Вот обещаниями - это да.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Buural

Меньше чем пол года назад, на сайте центра Риме http://magus.cpms.ru были выложены отсканированые все 10 томов словаря Рериха. Сейчас по-моему словаря там нет. 
Хорошо, что я успел скачать!  :Smilie:

----------


## Buural

А нет, оказывается лежит ещё! Только что нашёл!

http://magus.cpms.ru//DHARMA_text/Di...ERIH/index.php

----------


## Gasyoun

Ребята,

  2 года тому назда в ИВРАНе его уже распознали и, насколько знаю, не только там. Если права у общества Рерихов, то это кронты. Бываю регулярно в кабинете Рёриха, могу спросить, но дело, заранее говорю, не простое. Словарь надо не просто переиздать, но перенабрать. Есть ли добровольцы вычитивать распознанный текст?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ребята,
> 
>   2 года тому назда в ИВРАНе его уже распознали и, насколько знаю, не только там. Если права у общества Рерихов, то это кронты. Бываю регулярно в кабинете Рёриха, могу спросить, но дело, заранее говорю, не простое. Словарь надо не просто переиздать, но перенабрать. Есть ли добровольцы вычитивать распознанный текст?


Как всё запущено. Он сейчас уже набран в электронном виде. Есть и оболочка для работы с ним. Пока вопрос о правах на всё это не обсуждался. зачем вычитывать то, что уже набрано и практически вычитано?
Есть вопросы - пишите мылом или на аську

----------


## Gasyoun

Запущено не то слово. У меня есть один вариант распознан, но есть еще и второй, который делался опять же с нуля. Аськой перестал пользоваться, но еще не забросал мыло.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Запущено не то слово. У меня есть один вариант распознан, но есть еще и второй, который делался опять же с нуля. Аськой перестал пользоваться, но еще не забросал мыло.


У меня полный вариант этого одиннадцатитомника есть в электронном виде. Распознанный и набранный. И сведенный в рабочую базу. Выверен почти полностью. Если вы живете в Москве и хотите это обсудить, то в понедельник около часу дня я буду находиться в ИВРАНе вместе с Андросовым. Подходите, обсудим.  Телефон в личных сообщениях.

----------


## Gasyoun

Увы в понедельник совершенно случайно сдаю ГОС, и через неделю то же самое, после - с радостью. Я м. Университет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Там (ИВРАН) я может появлюсь потом недели через две-три.

----------


## Gasyoun

Ну тогда через три, давай?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну тогда через три, давай?


Можно попытаться. Там посмотрим, как лучше поступить.

----------

